# Small square balers that are worth the right price



## BdBFarms (Apr 14, 2009)

This next year I am looking to purchase a small square baler, but don't really know what kind is the best to buy. I have around 100 acres of alfalfa, but I will still round bale some. thanks brian


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

A small square baler does not wear out it will rust out though. A used baler that has been well kept and not abused is worth as much as the original buyer paid if not more.


----------



## FarminFirefighter (Mar 31, 2009)

We ran a new holland 311 for years over an average of 50 acres, other than one rebuild, she rarely missed a bale....last year I picked up additional acres and custom work this yearI moved into a hesston in line...sold the old girl to a neighbor last week...a 3 series new holland in decent shape should work for you and for a reasonable price


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

What kind of baler do you have now? None of the newer models of any brand are junk, but the NH has always been the one we use here. I think they're better built, but like I said, none of them are really junk.... Most of it is going to depend on the dealer, and what you can find in your area.

Rodney


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

I run a John Deere 336. It is well worth the money I paid for it. It don't hardly miss a bale and with the thrower on it, it really cuts down on the labor


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We just traded an almost new JD 328 for a new JD 448 round baler but still have a JD
24T that's had one rebuild, bales fine. Keep it greased and they'll last a long time.


----------



## triguy46 (Mar 24, 2009)

I cannot speak from experience, but I bought a nice 346 because many,many old timers around here referred to it as a good solid baler. That said, my livelihood is not dependent upon it. But for a 30 year old piece of iron, it seems very workable. But on the other hand, I also have a 1950 8N that is still a pretty good piece of equipment for spraying and raking.


----------



## tljms (May 25, 2009)

I can't decide whether to buy a JD or a New Holland. I like JD, but I'm afraid of the auger that feeds the hay. The JD is much lighter than the NH also. The JD looks like it has less chains on it. Can anyone comment on one vs the other?


----------



## Dano1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm just starting out and have an older New Holland Hayliner 273 twine...I had to rebuild it last year(timing went out)...seemed to work pretty good. I paid $1300 for it. The dearlership I had do the work said I have a new baler...

I keep looking at Tractorhouse.com for deals...they list a new (2008) Case IH SBX530for $15,995...I looked at the Case site and they are offering 0% for 48 on hay equipment...$333.23 per month if my numbers are right.

Might make the jump at the end of the season this year...want to see how my rebuild works this year.


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

Dano1124 said:


> I'm just starting out and have an older New Holland Hayliner 273 twine...I had to rebuild it last year(timing went out)...seemed to work pretty good. I paid $1300 for it. The dearlership I had do the work said I have a new baler...
> 
> I keep looking at Tractorhouse.com for deals...they list a new (2008) Case IH SBX530for $15,995...I looked at the Case site and they are offering 0% for 48 on hay equipment...$333.23 per month if my numbers are right.
> 
> Might make the jump at the end of the season this year...want to see how my rebuild works this year.


Moving to a SBX530 or 565 (BC5050) will not be an upgrade in production as the plunger speeds are similar and the feeding mechanism is the old "Feed Flow" system. You will have a wider pickup and a heavier baler, but you will not cover the ground faster.

We are in the same boat with a very nice 273 that has treated us well over the past 10 years. We are looking to upgrade and are looking at 575/BC5070 since it is the fastest 14x18 baler in the NH lineup and is also the most popular so there is a greater selection out there.

Jim


----------



## Davects (May 27, 2009)

We'll be taking delivery on a new 5070 next week. Finally traded the trusty JD 336. JD's prices were way high when compared to NH. I hope it turns out to be as dependable as the 336 was for the last 30 years! When stored inside and greased they all should last.


----------



## Dano1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the note...I'll look at the ones you have mentioned...speed and consistance are important.


----------

